# Pam Ayres - Yes I'll Marry You



## wiiwidow

You may have seen this already, but it made me giggle! :haha:

*Yes, I'll Marry You *

Yes, I'll marry you, my dear,

And here's the reason why;

So I can push you out of bed

When the baby starts to cry,

And if we hear a knocking

And it's creepy and it's late,

I hand you the torch you see,

And you investigate.



Yes, I'll marry you, my dear,

You may not apprehend it,

But when the tumble-drier goes

It's you that has to mend it,

You have to face the neighbour

Should our labrador attack him,

And if a drunkard fondles me

It's you that has to whack him.



Yes, I'll marry you,

You're virile and you're lean,

My house is like a pigsty

You can help to keep it clean.

That sexy little dinner

Which you served by candlelight,

As I do chipolatas,

You can cook it every night!



It's you who has to work the drill

and put up curtain track,

And when I have got PMT

it's you who gets the flak,

I do see great advantages,

But none of them for you,

And so before you see the light,

I do, I do, I do!


Pam Ayres


----------



## honeybee2

i found that 6 months ago. My sister is reading it at the ceremony x


----------



## wiiwidow

It's great isn't it! :)


----------



## Bocket

aww my father in law had that as one of his readings, here's the other

Marriage 



Marriage is about giving and taking
And forging and forsaking
Kissing and loving and pushing and shoving
Caring and Sharing and screaming and swearing
About being together whatever the weather
About being driven to the end of your tether
About Sweetness and kindness
And wisdom and blindness
It's about being strong when you're feeling quite weak
It's about saying nothing when you're dying to speak
It's about being wrong when you know you are right
It's about giving in, before there's a fight
It's about you two living as cheaply as one
(you can give us a call if you know how that's done!)
Never heeding advice that was always well meant
Never counting the cost until it's all spent
And for you two today it's about to begin
And for all that the two of you had to put in
Some days filled with joy, and some days with sadness
Too late you'll discover that marriage is madness.


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw I love that one too :) x


----------



## sianyld

:rofl:HAHAHA their awsome! Think i'll read the first one out 2 H2B on our wedding day!!! afta he says "I DO" of course :rofl:
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: I like that xx


----------



## polo_princess

:rofl: thats funny


----------

